# snowmobiles on the ice



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I just got a sled today that I am going to use this year for ice fishing and I had a few questions you guys will be able to answer.. I've seen before, but not sure, you all saying that you need to have a 2up seat in order to actually ride two riders on one machine, correct? And that you are allowed to have a passenger in a sled or trailer pulled behind a machine right? I even think I read somewhere that riders in the trailer don't legally need to wear a helmet, but I dunno how I feel about actually doing that for safety purposes. I'd like to know for sure tho, in case someone breaks down and needs a ride or whatever.
Also, I need to register the sled to use it for ice fishing, but I don't need a trail permit if it's ONLY used for ice fishing purposes.. right? I will probably want/need a trail permit because I can't guarantee that I won't be joy riding :evil:
Anyway, I have a pretty good understanding of ice thicknesses and cautions while out there and I am usually overly cautious anyway. I'm always open to any advice you guys have to give tho..
btw I am probably going to stay away from LSC, saginaw river, and saginaw bay unless we get a REAL hard freeze and I have someone local and who goes out often to follow.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Using it for ice fishing is one of the few activities that does not require a trail permit. You cannot however be out doing joy rides on the lake with out a trail permit. IMO the state should do away with the registration and just require a trail permit. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_34947-32299--,00.html


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks.. Yeah it makes sense to make it just a trail permit. Or to roll the trail permit in with the registration. It would generate more revenue sort of like the state parks/ramps sticker/plate thing.
I guess the thing I'm really concerned about is riding 2 on the machine.. I read DNR was giving tickets for people riding 2 on a single seat on the ATVs but I can't remember what or if anything was said about snowmobiles.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Could you get a ticket, yep for 2 peopel on a 1 person sled yep you could, would you dunno. I have see 3 people on a suzuki 200 1 on the seat and 2 on the fenders and the DNR just watched them go by.... not sure if they were just amazed that that little machine could do that much work or what. I dont believe riders on a trailer need a helmet. I have a 2 up quad i bought just for these purposes. 

Taking a machine out on the hardwater is up to the owner. I myself will not take mine out unless there is 6-7 inches of ice that plenty for me some go less some go more, go with what you feel is right for you.

I have a first aid kit and new for this year Flares from boat will go as well. just in case something happens with my group or somebody near and the call for help has to go out, can be located eaiser.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

USMarine2001 said:


> I have a first aid kit and new for this year Flares from boat will go as well. just in case something happens with my group or somebody near and the call for help has to go out, can be located eaiser.


The flares work good for evicting squaters from your shanty when they dont want to leave also JK


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

PITBULL said:


> The flares work good for evicting squaters from your shanty when they dont want to leave also JK


:lol:
Really that is a good idea to carry flares, and probably on your person not in the sled. If something happened and you went through they might save your life.. Another piece of safety equipment I need (and really want) is a handheld GPS. I did see too that they have motorcycle handlebar mounts for GPS. That would work awesome for a sled IMO especially one without a speedo like mine. I'm gonna ask Santa Clause for one this year! :lol:


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Check your phone for GPS most these days have them, thats what I use. It has google maps on it. gets ya right down to withing feet


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I've got Verizon and all they have in Navigator which basically blows if you aren't on a road system and even then it has suck tendencies. I don't think you can save waypoints or nav to coordinates with it. It does have compass and ground speed which would keep me from getting lost in a white out...


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

whats your hook-up for pulling shanties with sled?is the rear handle strong enough?


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

It has a grab-bar in the rear and I believe it is strong enough.. I can throw the sled around by the bar so it should work. I've pulled my shanty before with my buddies sleds and we just tied the pull rope around the grab bar and it worked OK. I didn't like that if I needed to slow down fast the shanty smacked the rear of the sled so maybe I can come up with something a little more rigid?


----------



## Benelli Bob (Sep 23, 2010)

I got sick of my sled hitting the back of my quad so I ended up getting a tow bar. Much better and safer. There's not a lot to them. You could probably put something together yourself.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah I've got a torch and am okay at braze welding I dunno how much I trust it for strength. If I can design something, my buddy works on a bridgeport and has access to all kinds of toys, i mean tools, he could fab something up for me pretty easily.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

There are no laws that stop you from going 2-up on a snowmobile in Michigan that im aware of.

True, in order to ride 2-up on an ATV in Michigan, the ATV must have designed and manufactured accommodations for seating for each passenger, meaning that the ATV has to be designed from the manufacture to handle two people.


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

my understanding also on 2-up riding


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

The tow bar I made came from this site i think. All there is to it is a 10' piece of conduit cut in half, flatten the ends, drill holes and attach to the sled... Oh, and for reinforcment on your jet sled or shanty, I bought a piece of flat metal stock, drilled holes where my rope holes were, then put eye bolts through them to attach the tow bar to.....total i think it cost me $12 with all the hardware included.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

bowhunter426 said:


> Using it for ice fishing is one of the few activities that does not require a trail permit. You cannot however be out doing joy rides on the lake with out a trail permit. IMO the state should do away with the registration and just require a trail permit.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_34947-32299--,00.html


 
You need a trail permit to ride the ice? I have rode the ice my whole life and never purchased a permit. I've even rode the shoulder of the co. roads up here without one and never had a problem. I thought that the permit was for "trails only". 

I think you have to have a ORV permit on your 4 wheeler because it isn't registered.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Zorba said:


> You need a trail permit to ride the ice? I have rode the ice my whole life and never purchased a permit. I've even rode the shoulder of the co. roads up here without one and never had a problem. I thought that the permit was for "trails only".
> 
> I think you have to have a ORV permit on your 4 wheeler because it isn't registered.


From what I understand, you need to have a trail permit to ride anywhere that is public unless it is on the ice for ice fishing purposes ONLY.. riding on public roads, public trails, even public lakes if you are NOT using it as transportation for ice fishing, you need a trail permit. It's only 35/yr. I doubt I am going to ride my sled on any trails this year, but I am going to buy the sticker anyway. Besides, the money goes to maintaining and funding our public trail system..


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

rico1391 said:


> The tow bar I made came from this site i think. All there is to it is a 10' piece of conduit cut in half, flatten the ends, drill holes and attach to the sled... Oh, and for reinforcment on your jet sled or shanty, I bought a piece of flat metal stock, drilled holes where my rope holes were, then put eye bolts through them to attach the tow bar to.....total i think it cost me $12 with all the hardware included.


Do you have the flat hitch on the back of your sled? Could I see a pic of it maybe?


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Crazy Axe said:


> Do you have the flat hitch on the back of your sled? Could I see a pic of it maybe?


Actually the guy I bought the sled from just welded on an eye bolt to a hinge, lol. Don't worry, the tow bar should work for any hitch, we've used it with others. I guess it wasn't on this site, but i found it again with a little looking.


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

My understanding is that you need a trail permit, current registration and a head light to use a sled (snowmobile) on the ice or trail. Not sure on the two up, or if you'll get stopped on your ole' dog with out the said items.


----------

